# xbox logo



## ElectricStormsiebzeh (17. August 2003)

Hallo.
Kann mir einer sagen wie man das xbox logo in photoshop bzw.der ball mit dem x drin macht?


----------



## javascriptanfaenger (17. August 2003)

http://www.google.de


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. August 2003)

Hi,

ich würde mal sagen:  

http://www.google.de/search?q=xBox+Logo+Photoshop&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche

MrNugget


//edit: Oh, da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## mike_kk (17. August 2003)

Hallo!

Schau doch mal hier - sind sehr gute Tut's 'bei (auch ein X-Box Logo).

http://sms-textil.de/a/gfx4everredesign/tobject.htm

Gruß Mike


----------



## babone (17. August 2003)

Hallo,

 hier auch ne Seite, ist zwar ein bischen Schwierig (Logo-Tut) aber ziemlich guter Ergebniss!


Klick 

Gruss

Babone


----------



## ElectricStormsiebzeh (17. August 2003)

hm danke.
aber dumme frage was oder wo finde ich den abwedler


Jetzt schnappen wir uns den Abwedler und versuchen den weissen Glanz noch etwas hervorzuheben.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. August 2003)

Links in deiner Werkzeugleiste bei Photoshop


----------



## ElectricStormsiebzeh (17. August 2003)

yo mit dem abwedler hat sich erledigt.
hab ich selber gefunden.hab schon jemanden gerade gefragt wegen airbrush werkzeug der meinte das gibt es nicht.
wo finde ich das? lol ich bin ein mädchen


----------



## ElectricStormsiebzeh (17. August 2003)

ok hat sich erledigt ich krieg das nicht gebacken mit dem xbox logo
schade aber was solls kann man nix machen.
danke.


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. August 2003)

So, ich möchte mal eine Sache hier klarstellen:
*Bitte antwortet "normal"!* 
So etwas wie:


> www.google.de


bringt absolut nichts.

Ihr könntet wenn dann den Link zu der Seite posten, die ihr über Google
gefunden habt und einen kleinen Hinweis im "PS:" geben oder ähnliches.

An ElectricStormsiebzeh: Bitte nutze beim nächsten mal entweder die
Forensuche oder Google. Ich bitte dich zusätzlich, unsere Netiquette einzuhalten.
Besonders Punkt 12, danke.

Und damit das hier nicht noch "schlimmer" wird:

*-close-*


----------

